# Advanced SRO- NASRO



## samadam78 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Details*
Event Type: Advanced SRO
Event Date: August 08, 2018 - August 10, 2018
Event Time: 8:00 AM
Event Status: Active
Location: Blackstone, MA

Events - National Association of School Resource Officers


----------

